# SOS Halloween decorations/ideas for Party!!!



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok, so here's the scoop. I've been a halloween nut for as long as I can remember....but since I went into the Marines right after high school and moved around alot I've never really had a house of my own to really throw a good Halloween Bash! 

Well my wife and I bought our first home last December now that I am out of the Marines and settled down. Anyway, this year I really want to throw a really memerable Halloween party. So far we have like 25 or more of our good friends comming out and I really want to make it awesome. I've got the yard haunted out but Im having alot of trouble with the inside of the house. Ive got some things up but Im not really blown away. I've got the living room about a 24'x20' with black lighting and glowing spiderwebs, and some things ont the walls. In the kitchen/dining area I've got red light bulbs, cool black lace on the fireplace mantle, and orange and purple strings lights on the buffet. I plan to have the big punch bowl on the island with dry ice and to top it off I built a good fog chiller this past weekend to keep the place packed with good low lying fog. 

Is there anything else I can do to make it better. I want more lighting without using regular bulbs in the living room. The black lighting just isnt' enough. Am I just trying to hard?? LOL I know it's silly but I just really want people to be talking next August and say "Man I hope Jason throws another Halloween party, last year was awesome!!" LOL

OK..poke fun....but any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

how about one of those really cool punch bowls.. you know, the kind where theres a head spitting out the punch.. or one that has fog coming out of it.. :> go to the monsterlist and look for the "fountain of youth" :> and how about having a ceiling crawler... with LED eyes.. ok.. i better stop... my imagination is running away again... LOL :>


----------



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

I already bought the punch bowl...and Im going to put dry ice in with the punch so it bubbles and all. Just have to find out what to do for the punch.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

cool :> just thought you'd like to see it.. LOL plus theres an idea for the punch  
http://griplipproductions.homestead.com/Fountain1.html


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

try using amber lighting in your lamps and drape sheer dark cloth over them,
make some witch ingredient bottles for kitchen, throw some rats in a frying pan.
hang garlic 
Hard to say when i dont know what your room are taking after.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ive started setting up for my Halloween party already because like you CIC, I like when people talk about my party in August and keep trying to outdo costumes from the year before. I covered my basement walls in black plastic my bro got me from his work - hes a printer (on plastic) You can use black garbage bags or you can get black rolls of plastic from the party stores. It gives the whole room an ambiace, add the webs too. 

I made a coffin and the food went in it last year, This year I will change it up. I always try to have a cheesy game out from latter years... stick you hand in the icky bowl, bob for apples. No one does it but its there. 

I creap out my bathrooms with bloody handprints, a bathtub of bloody water with a knife in a cauliflower.. you get the pic

In the basement I also have this mannequin. This is our 3rd halloween party adn "billy" the cereal killer has always been there in one way shape or form. Im thinking of hanging him this year... the halloween party is different than the outside of my house. Last year he was manning a table I put out that looked like a surgery patient, guts body that was just towels and sheets, severed head then a table beside wtih "instruments"

The year before that, he sat in one of the regular seats with a knife, looking menacing. 

I take old sheets, splatter them with blood and then drape them (when dry) over my furnature. 

I light the room with pumpkin light mostly. 

Have fun with it. It will get bigger and better as the years go on too. I always insist on costumes and is open that there is no access without a costume. I havnt had a costumeless person yet and everyone trys to outdo everyone else now. I have a contest. everyone votes for their favorite. 

Post pics when you are done!

PS: I always have creapy food i find on the net


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I almost forgot my favorite decoration. When I carve my pumpkins, I keep the pumpkin pulp. I take out the seeds (and bake 'em) and I colour the pulp with red food colouring. There are perfect for GUTS! I put a wig on a table and slather the "guts" around it. I usually put down a plastic table cloth first then my cotton one or what ever I want to use, then I put on the guts, cuz there gonna bleed... he he play on words.

They look pretty gruesome. I used them on my operating table too. Heres a pic:
















or check out my photobucket, there are a few years there: halloween 2005 pictures by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Use painters drop cloth to cover all furniture. As in the furniture in every haunted house ever.


----------



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

Hellrazor...good ideas
Anyone got any more?? I know some of you guys have thrown some killer halloween parties!


----------

